# In case you're interested, some site stats...



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Some of you have asked so I thought I should post some information on site stats. As you all know, we *DO NOT* share or sell this or any information with anyone.

For June, we had almost 7,000 unique visitors. These visitors came to our site almost 22,000 times. We had 1,475,393 hits and generated 13.84 Gigabites of traffic.

You may be interested to know that 93.1% of us use Windows operating systems and 89% of us use some version of Internet Explorer. I guess Micro$oft is still on top. 

We have 2,405 sites that have direct links to us.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im really blown away by the ammount this site has grown in such a short period. It seems like just the other day that I posted a question in the "new" biotope section!


----------

